# le fil presque inutile du savoir qu'on sait pas où le placer



## da capo (5 Janvier 2009)

Lire les fils donne des idées : plein! mais trop souvent, on se dit "ah ben, non, ils ne comprendront pas" ou "le temps que je m'en rappelle" Bref, on n'écrit pas.
Ici, dans ce fil presque inutile, pas question de louper une occasion de ramener sa fraise, de faire savoir à la terre entière via Google que "OUI, je le sais ! et pas toi  ".

Et quoi donc ? ben ce que tu veux mon doudou, tu en sais tellement des choses, ta culture est si vaste ! Où donc ailleurs qu'ici pourrais-tu annoncer fièrement que (ce n'est qu'un exemple car n'en doutez pas j'en ai bien d'autres dans le genre) :

_levator labii superioris alaeque nasi_ est à n'en point douter le nom de muscle le plus long !

Moi personnellement, je ne le savais pas avant ce soir et c'est vraiment une belle découverte pour ce début d'année.

Et vous, votre savoir, vous en faites quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> _levator labii superioris alaeque nasi_ est à n'en point douter le nom de muscle le plus long !



on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas un muscle...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas un muscle...



Ben d'après Gougueule... si... peut être un problème avec les piles du sonotone de l'oreillette ? ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Le concombre fait aussi du papysitting.


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

mais si s'est le muscle qui est responsable des rides du nez quand les gens il respire mal. mais je ne pense pas que se soit le plus long du corps


----------



## Chang (6 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> mais si s'est le muscle qui est responsable des rides du nez quand les gens il respire mal. mais je ne pense pas que se soit le plus long du corps



Toys il ecrit mal et en plus il comprend rien ... :hein: ...


C'est le mot qui est le plus long, pas le muscle ... crenomdidiou ...


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2009)

Action





Lemmy a dit:


> on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas un muscle...


Réaction


LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben d'après Gougueule... si... peut être un problème avec les piles du sonotone de l'oreillette ? ...


Commentaire


odré a dit:


> Le concombre fait aussi du papysitting.


Interrogation


toys a dit:


> mais si s'est le muscle qui est responsable des rides du nez quand les gens il respire mal. mais je ne pense pas que se soit le plus long du corps


Correction





Chang a dit:


> Toys il ecrit mal et en plus il comprend rien ... :hein: ...
> C'est le mot qui est le plus long, pas le muscle ... crenomdidiou ...




Pfiou pas facile la culture inutile !


Et pour aujourd'hui : _l'alphabet hawaiien ne compte que 12 lettres (certains comptent 13)_


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Avec l'altitude, la température de l'air baisse en moyenne de 2°C par mille pieds.

Ca vous la coupe hein!


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Excellent!!!  

Tu détiens tes sources de l'encyclopédie du savoir insolite?


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Une loi française interdit toujours aux femmes le port du pantalon!!!

Alors Mesdames, au cachot!!!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

On devrait également punir d'empalement le port de collants!


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2009)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Une loi française interdit toujours aux femmes le port du pantalon!!!
> 
> Alors Mesdames, au cachot!!!



Sauf en période de carnaval si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf en période de carnaval si mes souvenirs sont bons


Oui, ou encore si je tiens par la main un guidon de bicyclette ou les rênes dun cheval.:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On devrait également punir d'empalement le port de collants!



Ouaiiii et imposer le porte-jarretelles...


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec l'altitude, la température de l'air baisse en moyenne de 2°C par mille pieds.
> 
> Ca vous la coupe hein!



Ça, je m'en aperçois sans peine chaque fois que je fais le trajet depuis les PO vers la Lozère 
Et pour en rester au "sujet" du fil, une info géographique fondamentale (c'est à dire concernant la Lozère ) que peu de gens savent, on se demande à quoi servent les journaux télévisés !  L'info, quand même : 

La Lozère a une rare caractéristique: Tous les cours d'eau qui passent en Lozère ont leur source en Lozère.

Je sais pas si ça vous la coupe mais pour les diners en ville, ça aide


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2009)

A tiens, je l'aime bien ce savoir là :

_On ne peut pas se suicider en retenant sa respiration._​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> La Lozère a une rare caractéristique: Tous les cours d'eau qui passent en Lozère ont leur source en Lozère.


Dans le même ordre d'idée: le département du Var est le seul département portant le nom d'un cours d'eau qui ne le parcours à aucun moment. 

Pas étonnant qu'il soit peuplé d'abrutis notoires.


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Et bé, pas loin de chez moi ----> 
*Dans la commune de Chateauneuf-du-Pape (Vaucluse) il est interdit datterrir ou de décoller en soucoupe volante.*


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

Sinon... Quelqu'un à reçu un ou des diamants à Noël?

Non, parce que pour reconnaitre un vrai d'un faux, il faut tracer sur une feuille de papier un trait au stylo et poser le diamant sur le trait.
Si le trait apparaît à travers le dis diamant et bééééé c'est qu'il est faux!!! Ah l'arnaque!!!

:rateau:


----------



## duracel (6 Janvier 2009)

Comment reconnaître un oeuf cur d'un oeuf dur sans le casser?

On le fait tourner sur lui même.
Puis on le bloque avec le doigt sur son point de rotation et on relève le doigt.
S'il se remet à tourner (vive l'inertie), c'est un oeuf cru, sinon, il est dur (à cuire). :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Le concombre fait aussi du papysitting.



Il est hors de question que je me fasse garder par CCM, naméo :love:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Comment reconnaître un oeuf cur d'un oeuf dur sans le casser?
> 
> On le fait tourner sur lui même.
> Puis on le bloque avec le doigt sur son point de rotation et on relève le doigt.
> S'il se remet à tourner (vive l'inertie), c'est un oeuf cru, sinon, il est dur (à cuire). :rateau:



Toi aussi t'as reçu le Manuel des Castors Juniors pour Noël?


----------



## duracel (6 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Toi aussi t'as reçu le Manuel des Castors Juniors pour Noël?


 
J'avais déjà le manuel depuis quelques temps, en collector avec reluire en cuir.
Ce noël dernier, j'ai reçu "Comment épater ses amis en faisant la cuisine - Les trucs et astuces de Cyril Lignac"......


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Ce noël dernier, j'ai reçu "Comment épater ses amis en faisant la cuisine - Les trucs et astuces de Cyril Lignac"......



Et depuis, tu fais tourner les oeufs?


----------



## boodou (6 Janvier 2009)

La lecture de ce livre pourrait fournir cette discussion   :


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2009)

*Les différents écartements utilisés*


Voie large
          -  3 000 mm
          -  2 140 mm
          -  1 945 mm
          - 1 750 mm
          -  1 676 mm
          - 1 668 mm
          -  1 600 mm
          -  1 524 mm
          -  1 520 mm
          -  1 495 mm

Voie normale : 1 435 mm (écartement standard UIC)

Voie métrique
          - 1 067 mm
          - 1 055 mm
          - 1 050 mm
          - 1 000 mm
          - 950 mm
          - 914 mm

Voie industrielle, appelée aussi voie étroite
          - 1 372 mm
          - 900 mm
          - 891 mm
          - 800 mm
          - 760 mm
          - 700 mm
          - 610 mm
          - 600 mm, appelé Decauville
          - 580 mm
          - 560 mm
          - 500 mm
          - 400 mm
          - 380 mm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2009)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Et bé, pas loin de chez moi ---->
> *Dans la commune de Chateauneuf-du-Pape (Vaucluse) il est interdit datterrir ou de décoller en soucoupe volante.*


Et alors ? L'interdiction est-elle respectée ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Il est hors de question que je me fasse garder par CCM, naméo :love:



Ouaiiiii d'autant que les vieux acariâtres, j'ai ma dose là !   


 :love:

allez viens faire béco mon gKa...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2009)

Le layer Break d'un DVD c'est mieux en Seamless qu'en non Seamless


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Ah si j'en ai une : l'oeuf d'autruche est la plus grosse cellule au monde !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaiiiii d'autant que les vieux acariâtres, j'ai ma dose là !



Pkoi, t'as gardé lamoque ?  :love:


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Ah si j'en ai une : l'oeuf d'autruche est la plus grosse cellule au monde !



Meme pas vrai ! À la prison de la Santé (à ce qu'on m'a dit ), il y a des cellules nettement plus grandes qu'un oeuf d'autruche, enfin plus grandes, nettement, faut voir


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Je voudrais bien voir ça :smileyvexé:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Ah si j'en ai une : l'oeuf d'autruche est la plus grosse cellule au monde !


Par contre, son cerveau est la plus petite&#8230;

De quoi confondre Pascal.

(Le penseur, pas l'Amok ! )


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2009)

Les hommes noirs flottent moins bien que les blancs


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Pour faire un neurone il faut déjà plusieurs cellules ... 
Mais par contre oui elle est l'oiseau qui a le plus petit cerveau par rapport à la corpulence.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui, t'as raison Odré&#8230; j'ai confondu. C'est de certains cerveaux féminins qu'on dit que c'est la plus petite prison du monde avec une seule cellule !!

Au temps pour moi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les hommes noirs flottent moins bien que les blancs


un certain _"Petit Grégory"_ (connais pas&#8230;  ) dit que ça reste en cours de vérification&#8230;


----------



## boddy (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Pour faire un neurone il faut déjà plusieurs cellules ...
> Mais par contre oui elle est l'oiseau qui a le plus petit cerveau par rapport à la corpulence.



Toutes les femmes connaissent la réponse : ce n'est pas une question de taille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Parfois quand tu parles des autres Backat on en apprend plus sur toi que sur l'autre ! 

Et c'est valable pour tous le monde


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Parfois quand tu parles des autres Backat on en apprend plus sur toi que sur l'autre !
> 
> Et c'est valable pour tous le monde


Ah bon ?

(Dès que j'ai compris, je te réponds, hein ? T'affole pas si ça vient pas, d'une part, je doute que ça puisse être compréhensible, et d'une autre part, je pense ne pas m'acharner longtemps )


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

odré a dit:


> Ah si j'en ai une : l'oeuf d'autruche est la plus grosse cellule au monde !


 


BackCat a dit:


> Par contre, son cerveau est la plus petite


 
C'est bien connu que la taille des oeufs n'est que rarement à proportionnelle à la taille du cerveau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Est-ce que c'est pour ça que la taille des testicules n'a rien à voir avec celle des glandes mammaires ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Ça pond des &#339;ufs, les grenouilles ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Euh oui&#8230;
Le fil du savoir ne t'apporte vraiment rien à toi&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Ben nan...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça pond des &#339;ufs, les grenouilles ?!...


 
T'as jamais élevé des têtards en sciences nat' toi ?

Ils sortent pas d'une boîte magique


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Chuis jamais allé à l'école...
Un autodidacte, je suis...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Autodidacte, ça veut dire "qui pige rien" ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2009)

Oui, mon p'tit Chaton...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis jamais allé à l'école...
> Un autodidacte, je suis...



et comme Yoda tu parles? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est bien connu que la taille des oeufs n'est que rarement à proportionnelle à la taille du cerveau



Nan ça a plutot a voir avec la taille du cul.
Et les grenouilles pondent de tout petits oeufs :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis jamais allé à l'école...



Le David Vincent de l'Éducation Nationale :love:


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2009)

Apple n'est pas une organisation humanitaire


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est un résumé de la keynote ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Les hommes noirs flottent moins bien que les blancs



À cause des chaînes sans doute ? 







Oui, je sors loin :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Janvier 2009)

Joli


----------



## Ax6 (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est physiquement impossible de se lécher le coude.*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]..
























[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]J'tai vu le faire.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]..[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica] :rateau:



[/FONT]*


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est physiquement impossible de se lécher le coude.*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]..[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]*



L'anus aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

Les chats y arrivent.


----------



## jdiogon (7 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est physiquement impossible de se lécher le coude.*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]..[/FONT]*



J'ai vu la photo d'une fille qui le faisait une fois sur le net.
C'était sous-titré "La fin d'un mythe" 

Ma petite contribution au savoir insolite : dans un groupe de 30 personnes, la probabilité que 2 soient nées le même jour de l'année est de 70%. Elle est de 97% pour 50 personnes.


----------



## Ax6 (7 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> C'est physiquement impossible de se lécher le coude.*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jdiogon a dit:


> J'ai vu la photo d'une fille qui le faisait une fois sur le net.
> C'était sous-titré "La fin d'un mythe"





jpmiss a dit:


> L'anus aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

Elle est ici, et il y a là un jeune homme qui pratique le même sport .


----------



## Ax6 (7 Janvier 2009)

Pour la première vidéo, jpeux pas voir j'suis bloqué par Olféo :rateau: (je suis au travail...)
Par contre pour la deuxième, je veux des experts, un huissier, et des popcorn


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai que la langue de ce jeune homme a une pointe étrange, qui doit peut-être plus à une post-production efficace qu'à sa longueur naturelle.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Elle est ici, et il y a là un jeune homme qui pratique le même sport .



Et pour l'anus?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Janvier 2009)

Il parait que les chats peuvent (dixit je sais plus qui), demande à backcat


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Il parait que les chats peuvent (dixit je sais plus qui), demande à backcat


Ca serait pour ça alors qu'il a les dents si pourries!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai jamais eu de plainte en tout cas. Et je confirme, j'adore le faire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et pour l'anus?



Je connais plusieurs types, de sacrés trou du Q... j'en ai déjà vu un ou deux se lécher sans difficulté...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Elle est ici, et il y a là un jeune homme qui pratique le même sport .


je viens d'essayer.

...

Quelquechose a craqué quelquepart.
J'ai mal.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Moi je comprends pas pourquoi on ne lit pas plus de posts de pascalformac ici&#8230;

Peut-être parce qu'il n'a pas de problème pour placer son savoir peut-être ?

Je peux citer quand même le maître dans l'exercice de son savoir ?




Allez. je le fais quand même. J'ai le droit, c'est mon anniversaire.   

C'est là !


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2009)

Cher Backcat,
rapport à l'état de tes chicots et aux histoires d'anulingus évoqués plus haut, ton cul tu le lèches avant ou après avoir bouffé ta galette des rois de merde ?


----------



## youyou54 (8 Janvier 2009)

Alors si je vous demande que pouvez vous déduire si je vous dis que * a / b  =  c / d* ?
Vous me répondrez sûrement que : *a * d = b * c*

Et vous n'aurez pas tort ...
Mais il y a bien plus fort ... et oui on peut aussi en déduire que:

*a / b  =  c / d = (a+c) / (b+d) =  (a-c) / (b-d)*
A condition quand même que les dénominateurs ne soient pas nuls.

C'est coooool hein ?


----------



## fredintosh (8 Janvier 2009)

Moi, d'apprendre ça, je ne vais pas en dormir de la nuit.


:rateau:


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2009)

youyou54 a dit:


> Alors si je vous demande que pouvez vous déduire si je vous dis que * a / b  =  c / d* ?
> Vous me répondrez sûrement que : *a * d = b * c*
> 
> Et vous n'aurez pas tort ...
> ...



a=1   b=2   c=4   d=8
a/b=0,5  c/d=0,5 (a+c)/(b+d)=0,5 (a-c)/(b-d)=-8

il y a erreur dans ton truc. s'est pas  (c-a)/(d-b)=0,5 

mais s'est possible que je me trompe.


----------



## Chang (8 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Cher Backcat,
> rapport à l'état de tes chicots et aux histoires d'anulingus évoqués plus haut, ton cul tu le lèches avant ou après avoir bouffé ta galette des rois de merde ?



MAIS ON TE DIT QU'IL AIME PAS CA ALORS IL EN MANGE PAS DE LA GALETTE ...  ...



> A condition quand même que les dénominateurs ne soient pas nuls.



ouai ben la c'est le numerateur qui est nul ... re- ... comprenne qui pourra ...  ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je comprends pas pourquoi on ne lit pas plus de posts de pascalformac ici
> 
> Peut-être parce qu'il n'a pas de problème pour placer son savoir peut-être ?
> 
> ...



Si ça pouvais lui apprendre à la mettre en veilleuse de temps en temps... mais bon, faut pas rêver... :sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Si ça pouvais lui apprendre à la mettre en veilleuse de temps en temps... mais bon, faut pas rêver... :sleep:


Tu rêves d'un monde ou les Pascal diraient moins de conneries? 


Nan faut pas déconner non plus.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu rêves d'un monde ou les Pascal diraient moins de conneries?
> 
> 
> Nan faut pas déconner non plus.



c'est vrai que dit comme ça, c'est plus clair mais surtout finalement beaucoup plus démoralisant...


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Janvier 2009)

Tiens! Celle là, elle est intéressante... 

*Selon une étude japonaise, les adolescents qui ne prennent pas de petit-déjeuner sont plus susceptibles davoir des relations sexuelles.*



Alors, qui a pris son p'tit déj ce matin???


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2009)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Tiens! Celle là, elle est intéressante...
> 
> *Selon une étude japonaise, les adolescents qui ne prennent pas de petit-déjeuner sont plus susceptibles davoir des relations sexuelles.*
> 
> ...


 
La question devrait être complétée par "qui est adolescent"?


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pas osé...

Toi?:rose:


----------



## duracel (8 Janvier 2009)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> J'ai pas osé...
> 
> Toi?:rose:


 
Osons  !! !! !! !!

Sinon, moi pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Janvier 2009)

Ma copine ne mange pas le matin, mais elle n'est ni adolescente ni japonaise...
ya du boulot.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

Offre-lui des huitres ou du chocolat  c'est de saison :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Sinon, moi pas...



Sinon, toi pas... déjeuné? 

Bon aller, une autre...

En Suisse:
La nouvelle loi sur les animaux de compagnie est entrée en vigueur. 
Fini les cochons d'Inde vivant en solitaire: ils devront désormais être deux. 
Quant aux propriétaires de chiens, ils devront désormais suivre une formation.


----------



## jacquemoud_b (8 Janvier 2009)

La SAGEsse a dit:


> Sinon, toi pas... déjeuné?
> 
> Bon aller, une autre...
> 
> ...



et je peux que confirmer! voila on est réduit a parler de chiens de cochons d'inde (pas sur ce forum mais parfois en suisse) au lieu de parler des problèmes importants.

je profite pour une autre.

Des spécialistes de l'enfance disent que la fondue (plat typiquement fribourgeois) devrait être interdite aux mineurs car elle contient de l'alcool et préconises les enfants à l'alcoolisme. Ouarf? ou va le monde?


----------



## youyou54 (8 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> a=1   b=2   c=4   d=8
> a/b=0,5  c/d=0,5 (a+c)/(b+d)=0,5 (a-c)/(b-d)=-8
> il y a erreur dans ton truc. s'est pas  (c-a)/(d-b)=0,5
> mais s'est possible que je me trompe.



Non il n'y a pas d'erreur ... ça se démontre même.
Dans le cas de ton exemple:

a=1   b=2   c=4   d=8
a/b = c/d = 1/2
(a+c) / (b+d) = (1+4)/(2+8) = 5/10 = 1/2
(a-c) / (b-d) = (1-4)/(2-8) = (-3)/(-6) = 3/6 = 1/2


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Offre-lui des huitres ou du chocolat  c'est de saison :love:



Et les robinets thermostatiques, c'est pour la St Valentin, c'est ça ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Janvier 2009)

avec une paire de moufles en Téflon oui :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d'idée: le département du Var est le seul département portant le nom d'un cours d'eau qui ne le parcours *à aucun moment*.



Faux, il y a eu un moment ou le Var parcourait son département homonyme, plusieurs même : toute la période située entre le moment ou Napo à créé les départements, et l'annexion du Comtat de Nice, qui à donné lieu à la création du département des Alpes Maritimes, en amputant le Var de la portion où coule ce fleuve, afin d'équilibrer les surfaces de ces deux départements.

Donc il y a bien eu *un moment* ou le Var traversait le Var !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Ahhh ! Là, t'es dans le bon fil  Bravo


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Quand on boit son café en laissant la cuiller dans la tasse, ça fait mal à l'oeil. :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc il y a bien eu *un moment* ou le Var traversait le Var !


Cunnard!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

La source la plus importante d'erreurs informatique (après Microsoft) est &#8230; les rayons cosmiques : ces particules de haute énergie qui traversent quasiment toute matière (cf structure lacunaire de la matière démontrée par Robert Millkan) heurtent régulièrement des atomes. Si l'un d'eux est situé dans une zone mémoire d'ordinateur (barrette de Ram, mémoire cache, registre de processeur &#8230, ça peut modifier la valeur d'un bit. Fort heureusement, les systèmes modernes pallient en grande partie à cet état de chose via diverses procédures de contrôle, mais la majeure partie des bugs non reproductibles sont dus à cette cause !


----------



## kasarus (9 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Lire les fils donne des idées : plein! mais trop souvent, on se dit "ah ben, non, ils ne comprendront pas" ou "le temps que je m'en rappelle" Bref, on n'écrit pas.
> Ici, dans ce fil presque inutile, pas question de louper une occasion de ramener sa fraise, de faire savoir à la terre entière via Google que "OUI, je le sais ! et pas toi  ".
> 
> Et quoi donc ? ben ce que tu veux mon doudou, tu en sais tellement des choses, ta culture est si vaste ! Où donc ailleurs qu'ici pourrais-tu annoncer fièrement que (ce n'est qu'un exemple car n'en doutez pas j'en ai bien d'autres dans le genre) :
> ...




ça dépend.

Des fois, je me fais un gargarisme avec.

D'autres, j'en fais un suppo.

Et encore pire, des fois, je me dis: Mais, pourquoi?

C'est quand même mieux de ne rien savoir...


Et ensuite, je me dis que, si c'est pour être une huître comme les autres, autant être une huître qui connaisse autre chose que la conséquence de ses fonctions primaires.

Voilà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> On devrait également punir d'empalement le port de collants!



Ouais! Mais il faut enlever le collant d'abord, sinon ça fait mal... Je sais de quoi je parle...


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

T'étais si défait que ça que t'as oublié de lui virer son collant a ta belette ?


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand on boit son café en laissant la cuiller dans la tasse, ça fait mal à l'oeil. :rateau:



Et à la gorge parfois


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> T'étais si défait que ça que t'as oublié de lui virer son collant a ta belette ?



Y'en a au moins un qui suit... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> T'étais si défait que ça que t'as oublié de lui virer son collant a ta belette ?


C'est soit ça, soit il a oublié d'enlever le sien la dernière fois qu'il a vu son copain Gérard


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassou en collant, je veux voir les photos!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est soit ça, soit il a oublié d'enlever le sien la dernière fois qu'il a vu son copain Gérard



Nan nan nan!... Coche la première case!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas si c'est mieux&#8230; je t'imagine bien avec la bite débitée en spaghetti à force d'avoir forcé l'entrée barrée d'un si délicat tamis 

Tirhum ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est mieux je t'imagine bien avec la bite débitée en spaghetti à force d'avoir forcé l'entrée barrée d'un si délicat tamis
> 
> Tirhum ?



Ce qu'on appelle secouer le petit tamis en quelque sorte :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J...
> 
> Tirhum ?



Ah noooooon  ; putaaaiiin!!!!
Pas encore!!!

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est mieux&#8230; je t'imagine bien avec la bite débitée en spaghetti à force d'avoir forcé l'entrée barrée d'un si délicat tamis
> 
> Tirhum ?


Héhé©...



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah noooooon  ; putaaaiiin!!!!
> Pas encore!!!
> 
> :mouais:


Tiens ?!...
'lut, mon poulot !...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

PAR-FAIT !!!

Même pas eu besoin de t'envoyer un mp avec l'adresse


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

En terme d'image, ça ferait... 
Comme si que c'était un tromblon (qui ne tire qu'un coup comme chacun sait), qu'avait éclaté...


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2009)

NED dans 'pixel bar' a dit:
			
		

> Dans la fosse, dans la fosse !
> (pouce baissé vers le bas, à la manière des grands spectacles des arènes romaines)



Il parait que c'est l'inverse !

_Dès qu'un combattant était blessé, le peuple criait : Il en tient! (habet ou hoc habet). Le vaincu laissait tomber ses armes, et levait la main pour demander merci. Son sort dépendait des spectateurs . Si ils élevaient la main en tournant les pouce vers la terre, c'est qu'ils demandaient la grâce pour son courage. Si au contraire les bras levés les pouces étaient dirigés vers le ciel, alors c'était la mort qui était demandée pour le malheureux vaincu._


----------



## da capo (12 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Il parait que c'est l'inverse !
> 
> _Dès qu'un combattant était blessé, le peuple criait : Il en tient! (habet ou hoc habet). Le vaincu laissait tomber ses armes, et levait la main pour demander merci. Son sort dépendait des spectateurs . Si ils élevaient la main en tournant les pouce vers la terre, c'est qu'ils demandaient la grâce pour son courage. Si au contraire les bras levés les pouces étaient dirigés vers le ciel, alors c'était la mort qui était demandée pour le malheureux vaincu._



Et là, c'est quoi alors ?


----------



## Ax6 (12 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Et là, c'est quoi alors ?



Ceci est communément appelé Fuck par les jeun's de la société française, indiquant une sorte de "Tu devines où ça se met..."

Bon alors maintenant les origines de ce geste :
Il paraîtrait qu'il y a bien longtemps, avant que les armes à feu portatives ne soient inventées, la supériorité dans les batailles allaient aux meilleurs Archers, qui avaient vite fait de décimer les ennemis à pieds ou à cheval, avant qu'ils ne soient assez proches pour user de leur lame...
Cependant, lorsque l'ennemi gagnait la batailles tous les archers prisonniers se voyaient amputés de ce membre si utile qu'est le majeur, car en effet, sans celui-ci, le tir à l'arc était plus que difficile.
A force d'amputations, de provocations, de soumissions, et autres passions, lorsque arrivait une nouvelle bataille, pour narguer l'adversaire, les archers levaient donc le majeur, leur indiquant : "venez le chercher si vous en avez les Corones...

Voici donc la petite histoire de ce geste fièrement arboré depuis des décennies par les peuples de chaque continent de cette planète, ainsi que par mamie qui a l'air extrêmement heureuse de nous voir


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2009)

Le saviez-vous ?

_Le temps d'attente à un passage pour piétons (non réglé par un sémaphore) est proportionnel à la longueur de la jupe._


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Janvier 2009)

*Batman existe, il s'agit d'une ville en Turquie!*

"Batman, située au sud-est de la Turquie, 500 000 habitants, lieu d'extraction de pétrole, est le nouvel ennemi de la chauve-souris masquée. 
Le maire de Batman, attaque la Warner Bros et Christopher Nolan, réalisateur des deux derniers Batman, en justice. Il fallait demander la permission aux habitants de Batman. "Les batmaniens" ont subi un tel préjudice moral..."

:mouais:


----------



## dool (12 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ceci est communément appelé Fuck par les jeun's de la société française, indiquant une sorte de "Tu devines où ça se met..."



Et le mot FUCK pourrais venir donc de Furnication Under Consent of the King...la petite affichette que la gente masculine devait accrocher à leur porte pour dire qu'elle était autorisée à planter leur lance dans la ceinture de chasteté de madâme...
''Je dis pourrais venir de'' car il y a d'autres explications...que je n'ai pas retenu, et je vous emm...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPlfDIcjrVI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yPlfDIcjrVI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le saviez-vous ?
> 
> _Le temps d'attente à un passage pour piétons (non réglé par un sémaphore) est proportionnel à la longueur de la jupe._



Ça, ça dépend, par exemple, je doute que pour le personnage qui expose la taille parfaite de l'ongle de son majeur un peu au dessus de ton post, ça joue beaucoup


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Le terme démocratie désigne un corpus de principes philosophiques et politiques, suivant lequel un groupe social donné organise son fonctionnement par des règles : élaborées, décidées, mises en application et surveillées par l'ensemble des membres de ce groupe, a priori sans privilèges ni exclusions.​​


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Le terme démocratie désigne un corpus de principes philosophiques et politiques, suivant lequel un groupe social donné organise son fonctionnement par des règles : élaborées, décidées, mises en application et surveillées par l'ensemble des membres de ce groupe, *a priori sans privilèges ni exclusions*.​



Et a posteriori....




de nouveau encore et encore.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Janvier 2009)

L'iPhone est peut-être bien le seul téléphone au monde à ne pas savoir déclencher le réveil lorsqu'il est éteint. 

Pfff.


----------



## Ax6 (13 Janvier 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> L'iPhone est peut-être bien le seul téléphone au monde à ne pas savoir déclencher le réveil lorsqu'il est éteint.
> 
> Pfff.



En même temps, celui qui a les moyens de se payer un iPhone peut au moins investir quelques euros dans un réveil...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Moi comme je suis pété de thunes, j'ai acheté un deuxième iPhone que je n'éteins pas. Pour faire réveil quand l'autre est éteint. Le troisième, c'était pour en éteindre un, jouer au billard sur le deuxième, et pouvoir répondre au téléphone sans que la partie s'arrête. Je songe à en acheter un 4ème pour en avoir deux éteints. Abondance de bien de nuit pas.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi comme je suis pété de thunes, j'ai acheté un deuxième iPhone que je n'éteins pas. Pour faire réveil quand l'autre est éteint. Le troisième, c'était pour en éteindre un, jouer au billard sur le deuxième, et pouvoir répondre au téléphone sans que la partie s'arrête. Je songe à en acheter un 4ème pour en avoir deux éteints. Abondance de bien de nuit pas.



guiguilap sort de ce corps.  

Sinon... le pays à posséder le plus de bateaux par habitant est la Nouvelle-Zélande. Le deuxième, la Suisse.


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi comme je suis pété de thunes, j'ai acheté un deuxième iPhone que je n'éteins pas. Pour faire réveil quand l'autre est éteint. Le troisième, c'était pour en éteindre un, jouer au billard sur le deuxième, et pouvoir répondre au téléphone sans que la partie s'arrête. Je songe à en acheter un 4ème pour en avoir deux éteints. Abondance de bien de nuit pas.



T'en achètes un cinquième ?!...
Pour me le donner...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Si je vomis, il sort, tu crois ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Pffff !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pffff !...



non, ça c'est le bruit quand il pète, pas quand il vomit.


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> non, ça c'est le bruit quand il pète, pas quand il vomit.


Ah toi, le bellâtre...
Va encoder !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

mais qu'il est drôle le gribouilleux :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais qu'il est drôle le gribouilleux :rateau:


Très !... :style:


 :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

Ah ouais, quand même


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Janvier 2009)

Savez-vous que la dialyse, c'est de la diffusion, et l'hémofiltration, c'est comme le presse-purée ?


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Savez-vous que la dialyse, c'est de la diffusion, et l'hémofiltration, c'est comme le presse-purée ?



Non.
En même temps si tu nous balances tout tes cours de médecine, on n'est pas couché !


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Savez-vous que la dialyse, c'est de la diffusion, et l'hémofiltration, c'est comme le presse-purée ?



Pour rester dans le domaine médical, la pince Burdizzo est un pince permettant la castration par écrasement des testicules : les vaisseaux étant comprimés, on atteint plus ou moins rapidement la nécrose.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2009)

:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## Ax6 (13 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pour rester dans le domaine médical, la pince Burdizzo est un pince permettant la castration par écrasement des testicules : les vaisseaux étant comprimés, on atteint plus ou moins rapidement la nécrose.



J'pensais que c'était une pince à cils  comme celle ci :







Fab'Fab a dit:


> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:



J'pari que ta copine a une pince à cils dans sa trousse de toilette :hosto::afraid:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2009)

Que d'histoires pour un casse noix&#8230;


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

L'iode est un oligo-élémenthttp://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligo-élément essentiel à la vie humaine. Son absence provoque une turgescence de la glande, qui se manifeste par un goitre. La carence en iode entraine un retard de croissance et divers troubles mentaux, d'où l'expression bien connue de "crétin des Alpes", en effet le crétinisme est une forme de débilité mentale et de dégénérescence physique en rapport avec une insuffisance thyroïdienne.

Je pensais pas la placer quelque part celle là...


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pour rester dans le domaine médical, la pince Burdizzo est un pince permettant la castration par écrasement des testicules : les vaisseaux étant comprimés, on atteint plus ou moins rapidement la nécrose.



Ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas


----------



## da capo (13 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas



vie professionnelle, mon doudou (euh pardon : boudou  )
vie professionnelle


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2009)

Le métro automatique M2 de Lausanne, inauguré le 4 décembre 2008, peut gravir des pentes de 12% à une vitesse de 47 km/h. A titre indicatif, les matériels classiques ne s'attaquent pas à des pistes excédant 6%. Chapeau. Une piste de montagnes russes de 6 km relie ainsi les quartiers d'Ouchy à ceux des Croisettes en 18 minutes, via 14 stations. Soit une station tous les 428 mètres. Le dénivelé positif total entre les extrémités affiche 600 mètres.

480 millions d'euros, dont 135 pour les 15 rames de métro d'une capacité de 220 Suisses chacune, financés aux trois quarts par la ville de Lausanne, le reste étant à la charge de la Confédération Helvétique des Suisses.

Pour ce prix là, c'est un transport en commun toutes options : 

- Système chauffe-rail s'activant automatiquement lorsque la température chute au dessous de 3°C, sur la partie découverte du tracé
- Rails striés anti-patinage
- Brosse antineige à l'avant de chaque rame, qu'on pourra sans doute utiliser pour les chaussure l'été
- Agate e-media vous racontera en temps réels l'actualité du réseau, par exemple en cas de suicide inopiné

Une création Alstom. Enjoy.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2009)

le Togo utilise le standard SECAM. Comme l'Iran et l'Irak.


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d'idée: le département du Var est le seul département portant le nom d'un cours d'eau qui ne le parcours à aucun moment.
> 
> Pas étonnant qu'il soit peuplé d'abrutis notoires.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faux, il y a eu un moment ou le Var parcourait son département homonyme, plusieurs même : toute la période située entre le moment ou Napo à créé les départements, et l'annexion du Comtat de Nice, *qui à donné lieu à la création du département des Alpes Maritimes*, en amputant le Var de la portion où coule ce fleuve, afin d'équilibrer les surfaces de ces deux départements.
> 
> Donc il y a bien eu *un moment* ou le Var traversait le Var !




Ce qui explique que du côté de Nice, nombre d'abrutis notoires coulent encore des jours paisibles...


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Une gastro-entérite (communément appelée à tort grippe intestinale) est une infection inflammatoire caractérisée par l'émission brutale et fréquente de selles liquides et abondantes (diarrhée). En général, les gastro-entérites sont dues à des bactéries, telles que les colibacilles ou les salmonelles, ou (dans la grande majorité des cas, en particulier la gastro-entérite infantile ou GEI) à un virus tel que le rotavirus. Des symptômes de gastro-entérite peuvent être aussi dus à des parasites internes, causes particulièrement fréquentes dans les pays en voie de développement.
La diarrhée s'accompagne souvent de vomissements et de poussées de fièvre mais les symptômes varient en fonction des individus. En effet, certains se contentent de vomir, d'autres n'ont aucun symptôme, et certains n'ont que la diarrhée. Si elle est trop importante, elle peut mener à une déshydratation de l'organisme.
Si la diarrhée perdure, elle peut laisser des séquelles sur la paroi intestinale, menant à une pathologie appelée malabsorption.

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Une gastro-entérite (communément appelée à tort grippe intestinale) est une infection inflammatoire caractérisée par l'émission brutale et fréquente de selles liquides et abondantes (diarrhée). En général, les gastro-entérites sont dues à des bactéries, telles que les colibacilles ou les salmonelles, ou (dans la grande majorité des cas, en particulier la gastro-entérite infantile ou GEI) à un virus tel que le rotavirus. Des symptômes de gastro-entérite peuvent être aussi dus à des parasites internes, causes particulièrement fréquentes dans les pays en voie de développement.
> La diarrhée s'accompagne souvent de vomissements et de poussées de fièvre mais les symptômes varient en fonction des individus. En effet, certains se contentent de vomir, d'autres n'ont aucun symptôme, et certains n'ont que la diarrhée. Si elle est trop importante, elle peut mener à une déshydratation de l'organisme.
> Si la diarrhée perdure, elle peut laisser des séquelles sur la paroi intestinale, menant à une pathologie appelée malabsorption.
> 
> :rateau:



Malade Mackie?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

c'était sa minute médicale de la journée :love:

copié collé tout droit de la grande encyclopédie Larousse de médecine   

EDITH - sensible idée de ne pas avoir mis le visuel avec


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

a peine :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> le Togo utilise le standard SECAM. Comme l'Iran et l'Irak.



Ben évidemment. Y'a vraiment que les buses qui sont jamais allées acheter un magnétoscope successivement dans ces trois belles contrées qui l'ignorent encore...

En revanche, à la différence des Togolais, je pense que ni les Irakiens, ni les Iraniens ne fabriquent de *Sodabi*. Orthographe incertaine pour boisson artisanale douteuse, il s'agit d'un alcool de palme à plus de 50° (la légende le porte à 70, mais j'en doute) que les anciens aiment à déguster sous le soleil clément (ou martin, je sais plus) du matin. Comme ça, il y a isothermie entre la température de l'air et la boisson, c'est très important.

J'ai un bon ami, que nous surnommons _Sgeg _(pour information), qui en ramena de là-bas (ou de là-haut, car après tout, je ne suis pas bien certain que la Terre soit vraiment à l'endroit), à l'été 2007. Il avait stocké la boisson dans des bouteilles PVC troubles, dont la destination originelle était à la _Voltic_, une sorte d'eau minérale pour électrolyse, je pense.
*
Ben c'est dégueulasse, ça pousse à la grimace et ça couche tout le monde.
*


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

le saviez vous :

Le prion est directement responsable de la maladie de  Creutzfeldt-Jakob mais Il a été constaté par des expériences de centrifugation dADN que sans certains prions, les levures de bière ne peuvent se reproduire correctement. 

enjoy :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

c'est bien ce que je disais, un abonnement à l'encyclopédie Larousse médicale   

tu te recycles ?


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais, un abonnement à l'encyclopédie Larousse médicale
> 
> tu te recycles ?



non, je survole wikipedia pour oublier  mon mal de ventre ...  et j'attend mon rendez vous chez mon medecin :S


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2009)

Accessoirement il prépare sa rentrée en gynécologie


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Accessoirement il prépare sa rentrée en gynécologie



c'est une bonne idée ? des demoiselles volontaires ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

tu fais peur là Mackie :affraid: hands off :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2009)

Les mytiliculteurs sont des éleveurs de moules.

Mackie souhaiterai bien faire de même


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu fais peur là Mackie :affraid: hands off :rateau:



(air méfiant)



Bassman a dit:


> Les mytiliculteurs sont des éleveurs de moules.
> 
> Mackie souhaiterai bien faire de même



je prefere les huitres normandes 

sur ceux ... pas de rendez vous avant demain matin :S


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sur ceux ... pas de rendez vous avant demain matin :S



un double Ricard © sec sans glace ne te fera pas de mal!


----------



## Ax6 (14 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sur ceux ... pas de rendez vous avant demain matin :S



Prends tes malles en patience... 

Tiens d'ailleurs, en japonais, patience se dit dit GAMAN (prononcé Gamane), ce mot veut donc dire persévérance, contrôle de soi, dévouement, tolérance...

C'est incroyable ce qu'un seul mot peut porter comme nuances suivant les situations. GAMAN est un mot qui s'emploie quand on doit supporter quelque chose de pénible et qu'il faut s'armer de patience ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> d'une capacité de 220 Suisses chacune



Ça fait combien, en belges, ça ? :mouais:

:rateau:

  



macinside a dit:


> un virus tel que le rotavirus



Qui est, comme chacun sait, le virus du rot, ou éructation ! :casse:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça fait combien, en belges, ça ? :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



oubli pas que les rames en questions sont les mêmes que la ligne 14 a paris ... donc il faut d'abord convertir en français


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

pourquoi, on nous compte en demies-portions ?   :love:

ah mais oui, les Suisses sont plus compacts et prennent donc moins de place...


----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)

FlaNby s'écrit avec un N, comme "flaN" et pas avec un M. Ca vous la coupe hein ? Non ? Bon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah mais oui, les Suisses sont plus compacts et prennent donc moins de place...



Sans doute, mais faut aussi tenir compte que le belge est plus compressible (bière oblige), ça doit compenser en partie 





kuep a dit:


> FlaNby s'écrit avec un N, comme "flaN" et pas avec un M. Ca vous la coupe hein ? Non ? Bon.



Pas plus que ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Ax6 (14 Janvier 2009)

kuep a dit:


> FlaNby s'écrit avec un N, comme "flaN" et pas avec un M. Ca vous la coupe hein ? Non ? Bon.



FAUX






Je suis sûr que ça vient d'une surconsommation de Flamby que Macinside à les muscles fessiers contractés...:rateau:


_Edit : ok j'avoue, Flanby s'écrit avec un n..._


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute, mais faut aussi tenir compte que le belge est plus compressible (bière oblige), ça doit compenser en partie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah moi j'aurais plutôt dit qu'avec la mousse et le gaz de la bière, il fallait laisser un peu plus de place...  surtout pour les bidoux de plus de 25 ans (chez les hommes  ) ce n'est pas aussi compressible que ça en a l'air, c'est que les Belges, c'est un peu fragile :love: à traiter avec délicatesse donc


----------



## kuep (14 Janvier 2009)

Fake 







Ou alors le N est assez récent, et ton image assez vieille, ce qui expliquerait pourquoiiiii ca m'a choqué quand j'ai remarqué ca en magasin :/

Edit : Notons que le logo Nestlé est différent


----------



## Ax6 (14 Janvier 2009)

J'ai avoué, c'est un fake mon image, ça m'trou l'cul quand même, après ces années de gavage par ma mère, de ne remarquer le n que maintenant, et sur macgé en plus


----------



## Bassman (14 Janvier 2009)

"Nacgé" ! 

Mais tu n'avais sans doutes pas remarqué non plus.


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2009)

@Bassman : *L'hypertrichose* est le symptôme d'un dérèglement hormonal qui se manifeste, chez l'homme ou la femme, par une pilosité envahissante sur une partie du corps ou sa totalité.

et en passant : *L'halitose*, ou mauvaise haleine, est le fait d'avoir une haleine dont l'odeur est considérée comme mauvaise. Cette nuisance très fréquente atteint à peu près 50% de la population adulte du monde occidental


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> ah mais oui, les Suisses sont plus compacts et prennent donc moins de place...



C'est pas WebO qui dira le contraire :love:


----------



## thomnb (14 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> @Bassman : *L'hypertrichose* est le symptôme d'un dérèglement hormonal qui se manifeste, chez l'homme ou la femme, par une pilosité envahissante sur une partie du corps ou sa totalité.




Niveau éthymologie j'ai mieux : 

Bilharziose : maladie parasitaire due à la pénétration :hein: à travers la peau :mouais: d'un ver  , le trémadode , du genre schistosoma , appelé plus communément bilharzie 

Et la terre , au cas où quelqu'un se pert dans l'espace , se situe en orbite autour de l'étoile soleil , jaune et de categorie G2 , dans le troisieme bras de la voie lactée à partir du centre.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Janvier 2009)

J'en rajoute une couche sur les bilharzioses, parce que la fiche est actuellement affichée dans mes cabinets D).
La transmission se fait par l'eau contaminée par la bébête, en zone tropicale ou subtropicale, d'où l'intérêt des conseils donnés aux voyageurs : ne pas se baigner dans une eau douce douteuse, ne pas patauger dans les mares, ne pas marcher pieds nus dans la boue.
Parce que c'est chiant de pisser du sang au retour (forme génito-urinaire), ou de devoir subir une biopsie rectale à cause d'une bilharziose digestive .


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Parce que c'est chiant de pisser du sang au retour (forme génito-urinaire), ou de devoir subir une biopsie rectale à cause d'une bilharziose digestive .



Pas pire que le candiru
ni que le qu'en dira-t-on


----------



## katelijn (14 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'en rajoute une couche sur les bilharzioses, parce que la fiche est actuellement affichée dans mes cabinets D).



Ah bon? C'est courant chez vous ?


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

katelijn a dit:


> Ah bon? C'est courant chez vous ?


Le cabinet est le lieu où l'on apprends le plus de choses , d'ailleurs je me demande pourquoi les toilettes portent le même nom que le lieu où travaillent les médecins :mouais:



MarieStockholm a dit:


> La transmission se fait par l'eau contaminée par la bébête, en zone tropicale ou subtropicale, d'où l'intérêt des conseils donnés aux voyageurs : ne pas se baigner dans une eau douce douteuse, ne pas patauger dans les mares, ne pas marcher pieds nus dans la boue.
> Parce que c'est chiant de pisser du sang au retour (forme génito-urinaire), ou de devoir subir une biopsie rectale à cause d'une bilharziose digestive .



Merde, dire que je voulais m'inscrire à Koh Lanta pour pouvoir faire tout ça sans me faire engueuler par ma fiancée


----------



## thomnb (15 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'en rajoute une couche sur les bilharzioses, parce que la fiche est actuellement affichée dans mes cabinets D).
> La transmission se fait par l'eau contaminée par la bébête, en zone tropicale ou subtropicale, d'où l'intérêt des conseils donnés aux voyageurs : ne pas se baigner dans une eau douce douteuse, ne pas patauger dans les mares, ne pas marcher pieds nus dans la boue.
> Parce que c'est chiant de pisser du sang au retour (forme génito-urinaire), ou de devoir subir une biopsie rectale à cause d'une bilharziose digestive .




Bon ben je finis sur ca  

Bilharziose a été décourverte par .....    Théodore Bilharz


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Et la terre , au cas où quelqu'un se pert dans l'espace , se situe en orbite autour de l'étoile soleil , jaune et de categorie G2 , dans le troisieme bras de la voie lactée à partir du centre.



Personne ne se per*t* dans l'espace, mais si quelqu'un se per*d* dans l'espace, il sera sans doute heureux de savoir que parmis les dizaines de milliers de corps en orbite autour de l'étoile *S*ol (et pas soleil, qui désigne n'importe quelle étoile à partir du moment où on se trouve dans son système), la terre est la troisième planète tellurique en partant du primaire, et qu'elle parcoure une orbite située en moyenne à 8 minutes-lumière (ou une UA - "Unité Astronomique", ou encore environ 150 millions de Km) du dit primaire. 

Ça peut-être utile, pour pas se gourrer, et ôter son scaphandre sur un caillou dépourvu d'atmosphère ! :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (15 Janvier 2009)

D'ailleurs le Scaphandre a été inventé par J-B de la chapelle, mathématicien, en 1775, mais à l'époque cette invention n'était autre qu'un costume de liège, permettant aux soldats de flotter pour traverser les rivières par exemple...

Sinon je me demande combien de bouteilles de vin il faut boire pour avoir assez de liège afin de flotter :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

Un collectionneur de pots de yaourt s'appelle un Glacophile.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un collectionneur de pots de yaourt s'appelle un Glacophile.



Je ne crois pas, ça, c'est un amateur*, de pots de yaourts, à mon avis, un collectionneur devrait être plutôt un glacophiliste.

Dans la même veine, le copocléphiliste collectionne lui, les portes-clé (très à la mode vers la fin des années 60) !


(*) Au sens "qui aime"


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Déformation professionelle, mais c'est une chose que lorsque je l'ai apprise m'a mis sur le c** .

Savez-vous, qu'à part 3-4 bloques au début de sa carrière, Rodin n'a jamais touché un bloque de marbre du début à la fin? 

En le disant à ma grand-mère, je lui ai cassé son mythe. Elle me parle plus maintenant .


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2009)

Georges Eastman, lorsqu'il a créé sa société, a longuement cherché un nom dont la contrainte était _d'être prononçable dans toutes les langues_. Celui retenu fut "Kodak".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

N'empêche, moi, j'ai une question&#8230;

Trouvez-vous normal que ce fil entièrement dédié à la gloire et à l'ensemble de l'&#339;uvre de pascalformac ne recueille pas son intérêt manifeste ?
Même pas une intervention, quoi&#8230;

Moi, je le dis, j'en ai pas peur : y'a anguille sous cloche.
:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Georges Eastman, lorsqu'il a créé sa société, a longuement cherché un nom dont la contrainte était _d'être prononçable dans toutes les langues_. Celui retenu fut "Kodak".



Et son pote, Gérard Westman, qui fabriquait des canapés convertibles bas de gamme faisait la même recherche au même moment. Lui, trouva "Clic-clac", nom commun toujours utilisé de nos jours pour désigner des canapés disgracieux dépliants moyennant de terribles pinçons, et aux housses urticantes affublées de couleurs kitsches ou criardes, c'est selon, y'a du choix.
Eastman et Westman se pochetronnaient la gueule tous les jeudis soirs au troquet du coin, à Barbès (celui après le fleuriste et avant la pâtisserie turque, là, vous voyez ?) en jouant à la crapette et saouls comme des cochons ils criaient à tue-tête : *"CLIC CLAC !!!" "KODAK !!!"*   Les ivrognes sont parfois si drôles&#8230; lol mdr !! 
Et c'est depuis que d'Est en Ouest est née l'expression bien connue "Clic clac Kodak"&#8230; 

Je vous remercie de votre attention&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et son pote, Gérard Westman, qui fabriquait des canapés convertibles bas de gamme faisait la même recherche au même moment. Lui, trouva "Clic-clac", nom commun toujours utilisé de nos jours pour désigner des canapés disgracieux dépliants moyennant de terribles pinçons, et aux housses urticantes affublées de couleurs kitsches ou criardes, c'est selon, y'a du choix.
> Eastman et Westman se pochetronnaient la gueule tous les jeudis soirs au troquet du coin, à Barbès (celui après le fleuriste et avant la pâtisserie turque, là, vous voyez ?) en jouant à la crapette et saouls comme des cochons ils criaient à tue-tête : *"CLIC CLAC !!!" "KODAK !!!"*   Les ivrognes sont parfois si drôles lol mdr !!
> Et c'est depuis que d'Est en Ouest est née l'expression bien connue "Clic clac Kodak"
> 
> Je vous remercie de votre attention



Une bio digne de ce sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Déformation professionelle, mais c'est une chose que lorsque je l'ai apprise m'a mis sur le c** .
> 
> Savez-vous, qu'à part 3-4 bloques au début de sa carrière, Rodin n'a jamais touché un bloque de marbre du début à la fin?
> 
> En le disant à ma grand-mère, je lui ai cassé son mythe. Elle me parle plus maintenant .



C'est toi, qui dé-bloque, là 

Mais des *blocs*, ça, il en a touché ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les ivrognes sont parfois si drôles lol mdr !!



T'as oublié PTDR, là, fais gaffe, quoi, sinon, le d'jeuns, y vont plus rien comprendre* ! :mouais:


(*) NDT : les d'jeuns, y vont entraver queue dalle !


----------



## da capo (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> N'empêche, moi, j'ai une question


BackCat, il existe déjà de nombreux fils dont le sujet est de répondre à des questions diverses.
Tu devrais utiliser la recherche dans nos forums.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un collectionneur de pots de yaourt s'appelle un Glacophile.


Même un collectionneur de Fiat 500 ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est toi, qui dé-bloque, là
> 
> Mais des *blocs*, ça, il en a touché ?



OUlàlàlà, désolé mais je suis malade comme un chien :mouais::sleep::sleep:

Donc, oui, je le répète, Rodin n'a pas touché un seul bloc de marbre de sa vie du début à la fin.

Il confiait la réalisation des marbres à ce qu'on appelle des praticiens.

Depuis quelques années, le musée Rodin (celui à l'extérieur de Paris) essaie de mettre sur les cartels le nom du patricien en plus de celui de Rodin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Donc, oui, je le répète, Rodin n'a pas touché un seul bloc*s* de marbre



Que voici un pluriel bien singulier :mouais:

  



antoine59 a dit:


> de sa vie *du début à la fin*.





			
				 le même mais plus haut a dit:
			
		

> Savez-vous, qu'à part 3-4 bloques *au début de sa carrière*





Tu devrais voir un médecin, ça a l'air plus grave, en fait ! :hosto:


EDIT : Outch :casse:



antoine59 a dit:


> Il confiait la réalisation des marbres à ce qu'on appelle des *praticiens*.
> 
> Depuis quelques années, le musée Rodin (celui à l'extérieur de Paris) essaie de mettre sur les cartels le nom du *patricien* en plus de celui de Rodin.



Note qu'on désigne en général un médecin, sous le vocable de p*r*aticien, et que dans la Rome antique, le médecin était généralement un pat*r*icien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> BackCat, il existe déjà de nombreux fils dont le sujet est de répondre à des questions diverses.
> Tu devrais utiliser la recherche dans nos forums.


Ah. La recherche&#8230; faut que j'ouvre un fil ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Que voici un pluriel bien singulier :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rahh tu chipotes....  

Ces 3-4 blocs n'ont qu'un intérêt très restreint. 

Et lorsque je dis "de début à la fin", ce n'est pas concernant la carrière de Rodin, mais concernant la réalisation de la sculpture.

Pour faire court, Rodin réalisait le modèle en terre cuite, mais ne touchait jamais la réalisation définitive en marbre. 

Bon, j'ai l'impression de m'enfoncer... Je retourne au lit


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Rahh tu chipotes....
> 
> Ces 3-4 blocs n'ont qu'un intérêt très restreint.
> 
> ...



Bon, enfin, pour dire les choses simplement, ce que tu voulais nous apprendre, c'est que Rodin était un gros fainéant 

J'ai bon ? 

(et soigne toi bien )


----------



## duracel (15 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah. La recherche faut que j'ouvre un fil ?


 
Aidons la recherche. :rateau:


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

duracel a dit:


> Aidons la recherche. :rateau:



Oui, écrivons à l'arc, même si c'est diffile  

[youtube]dld8s9lgS3k[/youtube]


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

La "saga" Hannibal Lecter comporte 5 films et non 4 ; le premier et aussi le moins connu est Manhunter (Le Sixième Sens), une première version de Dragon Rouge, réalisé par Michael Mann en 1986. Suivent ensuite Le Silence des Agneaux (1991), Hannibal (2001), Dragon Rouge (2002), et Hannibal Lecter : Les Origines du Mal (2006)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Oui, écrivons à l'arc, même si c'est diffile



Ça compte si on écrit au stylo plutôt ? Parce que je n'ai plus eu d'arc depuis la panoplie d'indien de mes huit ans


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça compte si on écrit au stylo plutôt ? Parce que je n'ai plus eu d'arc depuis la panoplie d'indien de mes huit ans


C'est nul !...


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça compte si on écrit au stylo plutôt ? Parce que je n'ai plus eu d'arc depuis la panoplie d'indien de mes huit ans



achète-toi une panoplie sur-le-champ ! 
_(il y a pléthore de sites pour adultes qui en propose )_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est nul !...


Ah !
J'étais pas sûr


----------



## fredintosh (15 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un collectionneur de pots de yaourt s'appelle un Glacophile.



Moi, j'appelle plutôt ça un crétin, mais bon...


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2009)

Plus de précisions


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, j'appelle plutôt ça un crétin, mais bon...


Ça tombe sous le sceau du bon sens&#8230; j'applaudis !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, là, je viens de comprendre comment l'inspiration est venue à Jonathan Ive en 97/98, pour le design de l'iMac G3 !


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, là, je viens de comprendre comment l'inspiration est venue à Jonathan Ive en 97/98, pour le design de l'iMac G3 !



non ! Le saviez vous : lors de son retour au affaire, Steve Jobs en avait mare des noms de machine façon BMW :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


>



Un adulte, il peut survivre à une carence en iode (même si...), mais l'hypothyroïdie congénitale, elle, elle te rate pas :rateau:.

Même si on dirait que le crétin d'Aoste de l'image a des séquelles d'un AVC sylvien gauche, avec une raideur spastique membre sup en flexion et membre inf en extension. Voire paralysie faciale ancienne homolatérale associée.

Non, je ne pète pas un câble, je suis juste en train de réviser la neuro en ce moment et j'aime pas ça 

D'autres avis ? jp ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Même si on dirait que le crétin d'Aoste de l'image a des séquelles d'un AVC sylvien gauche, avec une raideur spastique membre sup en flexion et membre inf en extension. Voire paralysie faciale ancienne homolatérale associée.



on avait dit: rien de personnel


----------



## kuep (15 Janvier 2009)

Une Mikérourkite aigüe associée au syndrome de Chez Michou, qu'on peut deviner par le petit doigt relevé de la main droite. CLaSSiK


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2009)

Pitin©, l'alcool, ça attaque ! :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2009)

le Botox aussi


----------



## Lamégère (16 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de précisions


 
Où là... Comme quoi ça sert à rien de poster du savoir inutile...
http://forums.macg.co/4967285-post139.htmlhttp://forums.macg.co/4967285-post139.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Plus de précisions



Tu t'es gourré de forum, "Autoportraits", c'est dans "Portefolio"


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2009)

Chuis vraiment crétin... :style:


Mais ne viens pas d'Aoste,
Ni ne collectionne les pots de yaourts


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Chuis vraiment crétin... :style:



heu sa tout le monde le sais se n'est pas un savoir exeptionelle.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2009)

Non, mais pour une fois que je peux le placer


----------



## thomnb (16 Janvier 2009)

Un procrastinate est une personne repoussant le travail au lendemain se trouvant de fausses excuses pour se justifier :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Un procrastinate est une personne repoussant le travail au lendemain se trouvant de fausses excuses pour se justifier :rateau:



Là, il y avais un copyright 

Pierrou, si tu m'entends, reviens !  

(mais pas demain)

(enfin, si, au fait)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2009)

thomnb a dit:


> Un procrastinate est une personne repoussant le travail au lendemain se trouvant de fausses excuses pour se justifier :rateau:





CouleurSud a dit:


> Là, il y avais un copyright
> 
> Pierrou, si tu m'entends, reviens !
> 
> ...



Dites, les joyeux duettistes, c'est ma signature, qui vous inspire ?


----------



## kasarus (16 Janvier 2009)

Plus on tend mieux vers le disque de convergence d'une série entière, moins ça marche bien.


(Corollaire du théorème d'Abel radial)


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2009)

Le Carambar a été créé en 1954 à Marcq-en-Barul par Mrs Gallois et Fauchille fils, dans lusine Delespaul-Havez.


----------



## Ax6 (17 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Le Carambar a été créé en 1954 à Marcq-en-Barul par Mrs Gallois et Fauchille fils, dans lusine Delespaul-Havez.



Et en plus, c'était pas fait exprès...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Et en plus, c'était pas fait exprès...


Comme les bêtises de Cambrai.


----------



## thomnb (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dites, les joyeux duettistes, c'est ma signature, qui vous inspire ?




J'y ai pensé quand je l'ai vu , apres avoir ecrit mon post


----------



## Ax6 (18 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme les bêtises de Cambrai.



C'est super bon en plus les bêtises de Cambrai , Ça c'est une connerie qui rapporte :

D'ailleurs Connerie viens de la racine CON, qui, à l'origine, désigne le sexe de la femme  (en Latin cunnus : vulve...)


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2009)

Nan ?!....


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan ?!....



maintenant on sait pourquoi les blondes sont connes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant on sait pourquoi les blondes sont connes




Parce que les brunes c'est des hommes ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

Tant qu'elles sont moins connes que les geeks, le pire est evité !!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tant qu'elles sont moins connes que les geeks, le pire est evité !!



Ou que Gouzigouzi ?


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2009)

*Des cons, des connes, des blondes et des hyènes&#8230;*

Il est pratiquement impossible de distinguer les hyènes tachetées femelles des mâles car les organes génitaux externes des femelles imitent en effet ceux des mâles. Leur clitoris est dit péniforme : il ressemble à s'y méprendre à un pénis.
De plus, elles ont une paire de petits sacs remplis d'un tissu fibreux non fonctionnel, là où se trouve le scrotum chez le mâle, et appelée faux-scrotum.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> *Des cons, des connes, des blondes et des hyènes*
> 
> Il est pratiquement impossible de distinguer les hyènes tachetées femelles des mâles car les organes génitaux externes des femelles imitent en effet ceux des mâles. Leur clitoris est dit péniforme : il ressemble à s'y méprendre à un pénis.
> De plus, elles ont une paire de petits sacs remplis d'un tissu fibreux non fonctionnel, là où se trouve le scrotum chez le mâle, et appelée faux-scrotum.




C'est bien pour ça qu'elles se marrent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

*!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *!!!*




:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Oh ! Put1, quelle haleine &#8230; de hyène ! 




EDIT : Marrant, on dirait qu'elle a une dent plombée :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

Nan... Le gastro ne s'est pas plaint, tout à l'heure... 

EDIT : Finement observé. J'ai en effet quelques plombages...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> EDIT : Finement observé. J'ai en effet quelques plombages...



Et aussi un faux scrotum?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et aussi un faux scrotum?



Tu sais très bien que je l'ai paumé sur une mine, au Viet Nam en 68... À Seuq Maï Diq, pour être plus précis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> À Seuq Maï Diq, pour être plus précis...



T'es pas loin de te prendre les doigts dans la Charte là... :rateau:


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Sympa le nouvel avatar de Backcat, sobre, direct, explicite, dans la continuité du précédent .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2009)

si tu suivais un peu, tu saurais qu'il s'agit de l'ancien avatar de patoch, justement


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> si tu suivais un peu, tu saurais qu'il s'agit de l'ancien avatar de patoch, justement



Déjà qu'il fout la trouille avec son bandana blanc, son auréole jaune et sa chaîne tête de mort :afraid:

S'il faut maintenant qu'il restaure son avatar (qui en a bien besoin), avec une tête de hyène  habillée en Agnès b et Hugo Boss :afraid:


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> si tu suivais un peu, tu saurais qu'il s'agit de l'ancien avatar de patoch, justement



Effectivement il y a une hyène encore présente dans son profil public, j'aurais pu faire le lien.
Désolé pour la confusion, mais le rapprochement avec ton auguste avatar n'était pas totalement incongrue non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Effectivement il y a une hyène encore présente dans son profil public, j'aurais pu faire le lien.
> Désolé pour la confusion, mais le rapprochement avec ton auguste avatar n'était pas totalement incongrue non ?



Mais si

BackCat a un avatar d'une grande sobriété
C'est un chat, heu, pardon, un homme du nord
Qui sait ce qu'est l'élégance discrète
Qui sied à un dandy

Pas comme ces insulaires exubérants

(que j'éviterai de nommer)


----------



## da capo (19 Janvier 2009)

*à qui le tour ?*

la probabilité qu'un adulte de 20 à 60 ans pris au hasard meure dans l'heure qui suit est de l'ordre de 1/100 000 000


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais si
> 
> BackCat a un avatar d'une grande sobriété
> C'est un chat, heu, pardon, un homme du nord
> ...



C'est vrai que les insulaires sont parfois exubérants ... (on note au passage l'affection que tu as pour les généralités diverses et variées sur des groupes ciblés  )
Quant aux avatars félins il y en a de toutes sortes, il suffit pour s'en rendre compte de comparer le tien à celui de notre camarade précédemment évoqué


----------



## DeepDark (21 Janvier 2009)

On peut détecter des vibrations (avec l'oreille donc...) qui sont plus petites que le plus petit des atomes (l'hydrogène).


:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> On peut détecter des vibrations (avec l'oreille donc...) qui sont plus petites que le plus petit des atomes (l'hydrogène).
> 
> 
> :love:



Là, mes notions de physique se révulsent d'horreur devant une telle affirmation ! Au vu de la dimension d'un atome d'hydrogène, une vibration dont l'amplitude serait inférieure aurait une fréquence tellement élevée qu'elle se situerait au delà des rayons X les plus durs si c'est une vibration électromagnétique, et qu'elle enflammerait immédiatement l'atmosphère terrestre par agitation thermique si c'est une vibration sonore suffisamment puissante pour ne pas être instantanément amortie par la dite atmosphère, bien avant d'atteindre n'importe quelle oreille ! :mouais:

Sinon, si vous souhaitez connaître la méthode par laquelle votre souris provoque le déplacement du curseur sur votre écran, c'est par ici (et déplacez le curseur de votre souris sur la loupe au centre). 

Merci à ma cousine qui se reconnaîtra, pour cet indispensable savoir


----------



## DeepDark (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, mes notions de physique se révulsent d'horreur devant une telle affirmation !



Si j'avais le temps (et l'envie ), je pourrais prouver qu'au seuil d'audition (0dB et à 1000Hz), les "molécules d'air" vibrent de 0.1 Angström.

Et sachant que l'atome d'hydrogène "mesure" 0,53 Angström...


Convaincu?


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, mes notions de physique se révulsent d'horreur devant une telle affirmation ! Au vu de la dimension d'un atome d'hydrogène, une vibration dont l'amplitude serait inférieure aurait une fréquence tellement élevée qu'elle se situerait au delà des rayons X les plus durs si c'est une vibration électromagnétique, et qu'elle enflammerait immédiatement l'atmosphère terrestre par agitation thermique si c'est une vibration sonore suffisamment puissante pour ne pas être instantanément amortie par la dite atmosphère, bien avant d'atteindre n'importe quelle oreille ! :mouais:
> 
> Sinon, si vous souhaitez connaître la méthode par laquelle votre souris provoque le déplacement du curseur sur votre écran, c'est par ici (et déplacez le curseur de votre souris sur la loupe au centre).
> 
> Merci à ma cousine qui se reconnaîtra, pour cet indispensable savoir


Quel puits de science, ce P77 !... 
Je suis vraiment un inculte, comparé à ce parangon de savoir...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Si j'avais le temps (et l'envie ), je pourrais prouver qu'au seuil d'audition (0dB et à 1000Hz), les "molécules d'air" vibrent de 0.1 Angström.
> 
> Et sachant que l'atome d'hydrogène "mesure" 0,53 Angström...
> 
> ...


C'est dommage. C'est bien de damer le pion parfois&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est dommage. C'est bien de damer le pion parfois&#8230;


Contrepèterie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Si j'avais le temps (et l'envie ), je pourrais prouver qu'au seuil d'audition (0dB et à 1000Hz), les "molécules d'air" vibrent de 0.1 Angström.
> 
> Et sachant que l'atome d'hydrogène "mesure" 0,53 Angström...
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, le mouvement brownien des molécules d'air a une résultante nulle (heureusement pour nous, d'ailleurs). Pour qu'il y ait "vibration", il faudrait que toutes molécules soient synchronisées, une version sonique du laser, en quelque sorte, mais là, je te garantis que l'onde de choc générée (donc la vibration de la masse d'air, pas celle propre aux molécules) rendrait le double bang d'un Mirage 2000 passant le mur du son au ras des paquerettes comparable au murmure d'une brise d'été dans les hautes herbes


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

L'éléphant serait le seul mammifère à ne pas savoir sauter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> L'éléphant serait le seul mammifère à ne pas savoir sauter...



Mais si, il sait sauter, ce qu'il ne sait pas, c'est retomber sans se briser les pattes !


----------



## Bassman (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est aussi la seule espèce mâle à avoir un sexe monté sur l'équivalent d'un roulement à bille.

En effet le mâle ne peut pas grimper sur sa partenaire, la différence de taille et de poids, il lui faut trouver une autre solution.


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est aussi la seule espèce mâle à avoir un sexe monté sur l'équivalent d'un roulement à bille.
> 
> En effet le mâle ne peut pas grimper sur sa partenaire, la différence de taille et de poids, il lui faut trouver une autre solution.


 
Ben va y avoir des jaloux chez les feignants...
Zut faut pas que mon mari voit ça sinon si il va vouloir se faire greffer un sexe monté sur roulement à bille...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ben va y avoir des jaloux chez les feignants...
> Zut faut pas que mon mari voit ça sinon si il va vouloir se faire greffer un sexe monté sur roulement à bille...



Alors qu'il suffit de rester en dessous...


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors qu'il suffit de rester en dessous...


----------



## Bassman (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors qu'il suffit de rester en dessous...





tirhum a dit:


>



Oh la belle représentation de Dino et Shirley que voilà    :love:


----------



## Craquounette (21 Janvier 2009)

En 1968, lors de la première course autour du monde sans escale et en solitaire, Bernard Moitessier, au moment où il remonte l'Atlantique en tête, sort de la course et choisit de continuer. Il entame un nouveau tour du monde et s'arrêtera au bout de 10 mois en Polynésie...

"Je continue sans escale vers les îles du Pacifique parce que je suis heureux en mer et aussi peut-être pour sauver mon âme..."  message envoyé à l'aide d'une pierre sur un cargo qu'il croisait...


_Mais pourquoi j'ai cliqué sur le smiley de l'archéologue depuis le job_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Janvier 2009)

Les liens de Tirhum ne sont jamais worksafe. Jamais. Et c'est ce qui fait leur charme :rose:

Saviez-vous que, dans _Matrix_, le numéro de l'appartement de Neo (101) est également le numéro de la salle de tortures du roman _1984_ ?


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Saviez-vous que, dans _Matrix_, le numéro de l'appartement de Neo (101) est également le numéro de la salle de tortures du roman _1984_ ?



C'est aussi le nombre de dalmatiens dans le titre d'un film d'animation


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est aussi une suite en truc informatique qui s'écrit que avec des 1 et des 0


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il existe 10 types de personnes dans ce monde...


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, mes notions de physique se révulsent d'horreur devant une telle affirmation ! Au vu de la dimension d'un atome d'hydrogène, une vibration dont l'amplitude serait inférieure aurait une fréquence tellement élevée qu'elle se situerait au delà des rayons X les plus durs si c'est une vibration électromagnétique, et qu'elle enflammerait immédiatement l'atmosphère terrestre par agitation thermique si c'est une vibration sonore suffisamment puissante pour ne pas être instantanément amortie par la dite atmosphère, bien avant d'atteindre n'importe quelle oreille ! :mouais:



Tu es sûr ? S'il avait parlé de longueur d'onde, oui, mais en quoi une amplitude faible impliquerait une fréquence élevée ?

Y aurait pas une confusion de vocabulaire, des fois ? 

(Accessoirement, si c'était la longueur d'onde et non l'amplitude, il me semble qu'on serait dans la gamme des rayons X durs mais pas au-delà mais je peux me tromper)


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

en françe il y a des moules de rivière qui font des perles



 ( et dans les deux sens du terme) comme sa hop je coupe l'herbe sous le pied des gens qui comprennes les mots dans le mauvais sens


----------



## Chang (22 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> en françe



Toys, mince quoi ... jusqu'ou vas tu repousser les limites ???


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> en françe



C'est où la françe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? S'il avait parlé de longueur d'onde, oui, mais en quoi une amplitude faible impliquerait une fréquence élevée ?



Mince :rose:



Chang a dit:


> Toys, mince quoi ... jusqu'ou vas tu repousser les limites ???



Abondance de bien ne nuit pas


----------



## Ax6 (22 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Abondance de bien ne nuit pas



Ce proverbe (mal traduit) a pour origine la locution latine :_ Quod abundat non vitiat_
La véritable traduction : "ce qui abonde ne vicie pas".

(Merci le cours de Latin de 3ème)

Le verbe vicier veut dire corrompre, rendre défectueux 

(Merci le dictionnaire Larousse)


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> en françe il y a des moules de rivière qui font des perles
> 
> 
> 
> ( et dans les deux sens du terme) comme sa hop je coupe l'herbe sous le pied des gens qui comprennes les mots dans le mauvais sens



Dans le sens zoologique du terme, absolument. Ça se passe d'ailleurs en particulier chez moi (enfin dans mon chez moi de référence ) la Lozère, plus précisément en Margeride.

Certains prétendaient même que le nom de la Margeride (un chaînon granitique entre Cantal, Lozère et Haute-Loire venait de là. La dite moule s'appelle Margaritifera margaritifera et le nom de margeride serait venu du latin Margaritifera qui signifie porte (fero) perle (margarita). Là ça me semble quand même plutôt tiré par les cheveux (de moule en plus )

Ça fait des années que je me dis que je vais essayer de trouver des perles mais bon, je me contente comme d'hab de les enfiler  et puis comme ça cette espèce rare perdure un peu plus.


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu es sûr ? S'il avait parlé de longueur d'onde, oui, mais en quoi une amplitude faible impliquerait une fréquence élevée ?



Non, pas de longueur d'onde, fréquence et intensité c'est tout (et autres variables qu'il faut prendre en considération dans le calcul...) 

Enfin bref, ce fil n'est pas fait pour polémiquer sur ce sujet là.
(si vous y tenez vraiment on peut , je peux aussi prouver mes dires mais ce serait trop long alors je vous prie de me croire sur parole  :love: ou pas...).


@ P77 : mes notions de physique se limitent à l'acoustique et aux cours de terminale S (donc mouvement Brownien connais pas)...


----------



## youyou54 (22 Janvier 2009)

Contrairement à ce que l'on voit souvent, l'expression exprimant la reconnaissance d'une erreur de soi même s'écrit "au temps pour moi" et non "autant pour moi".

Plus d'infos ici: Article Wikipedia: Au temps pour moi 

Tirée de cet article, voici une conversation utilisant de manière juste "Au temps pour" et "Autant pour" :
 LE GARÇON Pour Monsieur ?
PREMIER CLIENT Un demi.
LE GARÇON Et pour Monsieur ?
SECOND CLIENT Autant pour moi [un demi]... Euh... Au temps pour moi ! Un café.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

youyou54 a dit:


> Contrairement à ce que l'on voit souvent, l'expression exprimant la reconnaissance d'une erreur de soi même s'écrit "au temps pour moi" et non "autant pour moi".
> 
> Plus d'infos ici: Article Wikipedia: Au temps pour moi
> 
> ...



Chaton ? C'est toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Cette démonstration est soumise aux lois sur le copyright, BORDEL !!!!!

 

Surtout avec cet exemple !!! J'appelle mon avocat.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> C'est aussi le nombre de dalmatiens dans le titre d'un film d'animation


Autre truc incroyable: si on multiplie 101 par 6,5940594059405940594059405940594 on trouve 666! Le nombre de la bête! :afraid:
Étonnant non?




Luc G a dit:


> Ça fait des années que je me dis que je vais essayer de trouver des perles mais bon, je me contente comme d'hab de les enfiler


Ah tiens, moi c'est plutôt les moules que j'enfile  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Et les perles que tu lâches&#8230;


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et les perles que tu lâches



Une altitude de 7 000 m augmente par trois ou quatre la production de pets d'un individu.


En fait, c'est le volume de gaz qui varie. Plus on est haut, moins il y a de pression et plus le volume d'un nombre de molécules "de pets" défini est important. Donc, ce qui doit arriver, arrive... plus vite.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Et les perles que tu lâches&#8230;



Voualà!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Une altitude de 7 000 m augmente par trois ou quatre la production de pets d'un individu.
> 
> 
> En fait, c'est le volume de gaz qui varie. Plus on est haut, moins il y a de pression et plus le volume d'un nombre de molécules "de pets" défini est important. Donc, ce qui doit arriver, arrive... plus vite.



C'est la loi des gaz parfaits!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Une altitude de 7 000 m augmente par trois ou quatre la production de pets d'un individu.



Patoch a une recette bien moins compliquée pour parvenir au même résultat. C'est une recette secrète, tout ce que je sais, c'est que c'est à base de cassoulet


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Une altitude de 7 000 m augmente par trois ou quatre la production de pets d'un individu.
> 
> 
> En fait, c'est le volume de gaz qui varie. Plus on est haut, moins il y a de pression et plus le volume d'un nombre de molécules "de pets" défini est important. Donc, ce qui doit arriver, arrive... plus vite.


 
Ok je note de ne pas emmener mon cher et tendre à plus de 7000 m sans quoi on est bon pour une explosion... Sans compter les risques bactériologiques et pour la couche d'ozone...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

On a  l'entourage qu'on mérite, hein ?


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

C'est s'la oui...


----------



## youyou54 (22 Janvier 2009)

Vous êtes dans un magasin et vous avez repéré deux modèles qui vous plaisent.
Le point qui vous chagrine c'est que vous ne savez pas à quoi correspondent les décibels.
L'une émet un son de 50 décibels tandis que l'autre émet un son de 53 décibels.

Si vous demandez au vendeur et que celui ci répond qu'entre 50 et 53 il n'y a pas beaucoup de différences, changez de magasin et allez voir un vendeur compétent.

En effet, lorsque l'on augmente de 3 db, le son perçu est 2 fois plus fort.


*Plus d'infos: Article Wikipedia - Decibel
Quelques ordres de grandeur extraits de celui-ci:*


> *Divers exemples sur léchelle du bruit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2009)

Notre audition n'est basée que sur 7000 cellules (cilliées internes) (3500 dans chaque cochlée).

C'est ridicule par rapport au nombre de photorécepteurs qui composent la rétine dont nous disposons (des millions) par exemple.

Et ces cellules cilliées internes ne se renouvellent pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

*COMMENT?!!?*


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *COMMENT?!!?*


*Nan j'ai parlé d'audition pas de vision* 

C'est bon, tu m'entends?


----------



## da capo (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *COMMENT?!!?*



même les sourds souffrent des pets


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

da capo a dit:


> même les sourds souffrent des pets



Et les cons rapliquent dès que pète le souffre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et les cons rapliquent dès que pète le souffre...



Je comprends mieux la volonté farouche de Clavier de s'installer en Corse :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *COMMENT?!!?*



Faut arrêter le C4 à ton âge, çà rend sourd   :love:


----------



## Ax6 (23 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *COMMENT?!!?*





DeepDark a dit:


> *Nan j'ai parlé d'audition pas de vision*
> 
> C'est bon, tu m'entends?


*Arrêtez de gueuler on est pas sourd !* 
Club du 3ème âge va...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2009)

Finalement, je ne sais pas s'il est important de bien connaître les tarifs, donc voici un savoir fait pour ce fil ! 




L'adresse de la demoiselle, ça ne s'invente pas !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Janvier 2009)

Bon, un modo se dévoue pour un ban à l'IP ?


----------



## Lamégère (23 Janvier 2009)

Oui parce que non seulement il est lourd mais en plus il n'a même pas d'imagination
Le chat assasin serait là il nous ferait une attaque d'apoplexie


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Finalement, je ne sais pas s'il est important de bien connaître les tarifs, donc voici un savoir fait pour ce fil !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est moche d'étaler le contenu des vieux agendas de l'Amok


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est moche d'étaler le contenu des vieux agendas de l'Amok



Amok ? Tu veux rire, t'as vu la date ? À l'époque, il était déjà beaucoup trop vieux, il y avait beau temps que le sexe, pour lui, c'était rangé au rayon des souvenirs émus


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2009)

> Le bannissement est une peine par laquelle un citoyen perd la nationalité d'un pays, devenant apatride s'il n'a pas d'autre nationalité. Le bannissement n'est pas un synonyme d'exil, bien qu'il y conduise. C'est une peine comparable à la peine de galères et immédiatement inférieure à la peine de mort


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Répondre a ce résidu de sous-merde d'Olivier Mignard ? Pour quoi faire ? Un jour, quelqu'un me donnera le moyen d'aller faire caca chez lui comme il le fait ici. Là, on verra.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2009)

DTQ a dit:


>



Ah mais je le connais le type sur la pic... c'est gribouille  Tu le connais aussi ? 
Parceque là ton destin est tout tracé mon biquet... tu connais la suite ?:rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2009)

la consommation moyenne de bière en Suisse est de 58,2 l/an/hab. et en France de 35,4 l/an/hab, heureussement que l'on est plus nombreux que les Suisses, au final on boit plus de bière en France qu'en Suisse  (ou comment faire dire ce que l'on veut aux chiffres  )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la consommation moyenne de bière en Suisse est de 58,2 l/an/hab. et en France de 35,4 l/an/hab, heureussement que l'on est plus nombreux que les Suisses, au final on boit plus de bière en France qu'en Suisse  (ou comment faire dire ce que l'on veut aux chiffres  )



c'est la quatrième ou la cinquième que tu vas attaquer


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2009)

Vu sur une conversation iChat récente :



> Tu es bon Mackie, tu mériterais d'être admin sur macg


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la consommation moyenne de bière en Suisse est de 58,2 l/an/hab. et en France de 35,4 l/an/hab, heureussement que l'on est plus nombreux que les Suisses, au final on boit plus de bière en France qu'en Suisse  (ou comment faire dire ce que l'on veut aux chiffres  )


T'as mis des piles neuves dans ta dictée magique


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2009)

C'est un copié/collé Sind'


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

tiens, c'est drôle... quand je me tire un poil là... ça me picote là !... l'anatomie humaine est surprenante parfois...  :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2009)

Epile toi alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2009)

On a au moins deux monoskieurs sur Macgé, lui et moi.
Je pense que c'était important de le souligner


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Epile toi alors



Ben justement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On a au moins deux monoskieurs sur Macgé, lui et moi.
> Je pense que c'était important de le souligner



Par contre, on a une tapée de monomaniaques


----------



## Luc G (28 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, on a une tapée de monomaniaques



Personnellement, je pourrai assez facilement être Monniotmaniaque.
(C'était ma séance pub pour le jazz )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2009)

Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je pourrai assez facilement être Monniotmaniaque.
> (C'était ma séance pub pour le jazz )



Tiens, en parlant de jazz, savez vous que le célèbre standard "Au clair de la lune" a été composé par Jean Baptiste Lulli himself ?


----------



## Ax6 (29 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de jazz, savez vous que le célèbre standard "Au clair de la lune" a été composé par Jean Baptiste Lulli himself ?



Ça recoupe avec ce que dit leconcombremaske, il essai d'éclaircir sa lune aussi tiens 


LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tiens, c'est drôle... quand je me tire un poil là... ça me picote là !... l'anatomie humaine est surprenante parfois...  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

Marcel Chevalier, dernier exécuteur de France a été dans sa jeunesse meilleurs ouvrier de France 

SonnyBoy


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

Les couteaux de table à bout rond ont été inventés par Armand du Plessis, duc de Richelieu, cardinal de son état et premier ministre du bon roy Louis le treizième, qui en avait sa claque de voir les courtisans se curer les dents à table, de la pointe de leurs couteaux ! :style:


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2009)

Ce qui ne l'empêchait pas de partouzer avec ses convives, ni de se laver tous les 37 du mois


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ce qui ne l'empêchait pas de partouzer avec ses convives, ni de se laver tous les 37 du mois



Ce qui le plaçait dans la norme des puissants de l'époque, ne l'oublions pas


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2009)

Bien sûr, mais cela devient pour le coup rigolo de parler d'hygiène dentaire quand le reste était pour le moins particulièrement crado&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bien sûr, mais cela devient pour le coup rigolo de parler d'hygiène dentaire quand le reste était pour le moins particulièrement crado



Ah mais ça n'était pas un problème d'hygiène dentaire, mais de "savoir se tenir à table" 

:d


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Février 2009)

C'est la nouvelle mode des bots.
:sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Février 2009)

ce que j'aime, ce sont tous ces amas de belles phrases qui ne veulent strictement rien dire... :mouais: namé quel cheveu dans la soupe !


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2009)

Et hop, un blob de *vert*  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Blop d'espoir.


----------



## Bassman (27 Février 2009)

Une canette vide en fer blanc est capable de soutenir le poids d'une voiture sans plier.

A condition que cette canette n'ait pas de défaut de forme sur sa partie cylindrique bien entendu.


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2009)

Tu t'es assis dessus ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu t'es assis dessus ?!...


Comme sur un Blob.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Pour savoir si un oeuf est cru il faut le faire tourner sur lui-même 

Ps : qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, blob


----------



## duracel (6 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour savoir si un oeuf est cru il faut le faire tourner sur lui-même
> 
> Ps : qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, blob


 
Alors c'est déjà bu

Il ne faut pas confondre cuire un oeuf et voler un blob.... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

Bien entendu, vous savez quasiment tous qu'Alfred Nobel, créateur du prix éponyme, est, entre autres, l'inventeur de la dynamite, mais savez vous que c'est Justus von Liebig, co-inventeur, en 1865, du bouillon de viande avec Friedrich von Clossen, et créateur de la célèbre marque encore dans les rayons de nos supermarchés aujourd'hui n'a pas inventé que ça ?

Deux ans après cette invention, en 1867, il créait le premier lait infantile (aujourdhui appelé "lait maternisé"), mais surtout, dès 1831, simultanément, mais indépendamment avec le français Eugène Soubeiran et l'américain Sam Guthrie, il inventait le chloroforme, qui fut longtemps utilisé en anesthésie coucou: J.P.), et plus longtemps encore par divers services de renseignement et autres mafiosos spécialistes du kidnapping 

Source : l'encyclopédie du savoir superficiel en 53 volumes


----------



## jefrey (22 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien entendu, vous savez quasiment tous qu'Alfred Nobel, créateur du prix éponyme, est, entre autres, l'inventeur de la dynamite, mais savez vous que c'est Justus von Liebig, co-inventeur, en 1865, du bouillon de viande avec Friedrich von Clossen, et créateur de la célèbre marque encore dans les rayons de nos supermarchés aujourd'hui n'a pas inventé que ça ?



«Et mon Kub, c&#8217;est du poulet ?»






_François Berléand
_
heu&#8230; J'avais juste envie de le placer, Merci Pascal 77&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... et autres mafiosos spécialistes du kidnapping



Le pluriel de mafioso, c'est mafiosi, Stronzo!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mars 2009)

Saviez-vous que, dans Farenheit 451, deux des personnages principaux ont des noms de papeterie ? Faber - stylos - et Montag - papier. Et aussi que, d'après Bradbury, c'était involontaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le pluriel de mafioso, c'est mafiosi, Stronzo!



Je ne parlare pas italiano, donc je plurielle le mafioso à la francese !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mars 2009)

Comme dit un éminent chirurgien de ma connaissance :
"Les mots étrangers ne se mettent pas au pluriel en français. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on dit un anus, et pas des Annie." :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Mars 2009)

L'inscription au Berklee College of Music coûte environ 50 000 $/an. Mal au cul quand j'vois ça


----------



## Bassman (24 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'inscription au Berklee College of Music coûte environ 50 000 $/an. Mal au cul quand j'vois ça



Oué. Mais un français qui aurait le niveau, et ben il aurait une bourse (déjà vu 2 fois)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué. Mais un français qui aurait le niveau, et ben il aurait une bourse



Pourquoi ? Il est procédé à l'ablation de l'autre quand on est français et qu'on a le niveau ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Comme dit un éminent chirurgien de ma connaissance :
> "Les mots étrangers ne se mettent pas au pluriel en français. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on dit un anus, et pas des Annie." :rateau:


Oh purée&#8230; qu'est-ce que vous devez vous fendre la gueule&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'inscription au Berklee College of Music coûte environ 50 000 $/an. Mal au cul quand j'vois ça


 
Ce qui prouve que tu as besoin d'y aller dans cette école !
Ils te diront que la guitare n'est pas un instrument à vent.
(et, de toutes façons, ce n'est pas _comme ça_ qu'on utilise un instrument à vent)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils te diront que la guitare n'est pas un instrument à vent.



Dans le cas précis que tu évoques, on pourrait même carément dire que c'est un instrument arrière


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils te diront que la guitare n'est pas un instrument à vent.



cela est sans fondement


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Oh purée qu'est-ce que vous devez vous fendre la gueule :sleep:



Tu n'imagines même pas l'ambiance... :rateau:

Saviez-vous que, si vous criez pendant 8 ans, 7 mois et 6 jours, vous produirez assez d'énergie de son pour chauffer une tasse de café ?


----------



## kuep (26 Mars 2009)

Par contre si vous avortez à 4 mois, 3 semaines et 2 jours, on en fera un film


----------



## boodou (26 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu n'imagines même pas l'ambiance... :rateau:
> 
> Saviez-vous que, si vous criez pendant 8 ans, 7 mois et 6 jours, vous produirez assez d'énergie de son pour chauffer une tasse de café ?



Bah ouais on le savait, y a que des têtes ici  :sleep:


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Par contre si vous avortez à 4 mois, 3 semaines et 2 jours, on en fera un film



Qui est d'ailleurs un chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## sevensword7 (27 Mars 2009)

Pendant la durée moyenne d'une vie, une personne qui dort avalera 70 insectes et 10 araignées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Pendant la durée moyenne d'une vie, une personne qui dort avalera 70 insectes et 10 araignées




... Voire même quelques teubs, pour les moins prudent(e)s...


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Voire même quelques teubs, pour les moins prudent(e)s...



C'est quoi comme insecte un teub ? :rose:


----------



## kuep (27 Mars 2009)

C'en est un qui te crache son venin à la gueule quand il est content


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est quoi comme insecte un teub ? :rose:



C'est plus proche du lombric que d'un quelconque insecte... Sauf que si t'en coupes un bout, ça repousse pas... Le Lombric, oui...


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est plus proche du lombric que d'un quelconque insecte... Sauf que si t'en coupes un bout, ça repousse pas... Le Lombric, oui...



C'est sûr, lorsque l'on brique ta teub, faut avoir confiance en l'artisan


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mars 2009)

Sucer du P77, c'est mal... Et ça nuit gravement à votre entourage... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Voire même quelques teubs, pour les moins prudent(e)s...


  Ouai, ceci dit, les trucs avec des pattes qui bougent sur le bout de la teub, c'est plus souvent des morbacs que des araignées...


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2009)

On est limite du hors sujet il pourrait y avoir des infos utiles.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

Pour rester dans l'inutile, alors :

Saviez-vous que, contrairement à son surnom, la _timide_ violette est capable d'envahir totalement et définitivement un jardin en moins de trois ans, à partir de quelques pieds isolés ?

Remarquez, je ne m'en plains pas du tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour rester dans l'inutile, alors :
> 
> Saviez-vous que, contrairement à son surnom, la _timide_ violette est capable d'envahir totalement et définitivement un jardin en moins de trois ans, à partir de quelques pieds isolés ?
> 
> Remarquez, je ne m'en plains pas du tout.



Je vais même te dire plus : en 1987, alors que nous vivions dans le limousin, le grand-père de ma femme nous a offert un rosier grimpant en pot, qu'il avait bouturé lui même. Dans le pot, avec le rosier, il y avait *une* violette. lorsque nous avons quitté la région, en 91, toute la terrasse et une bonne partie du jardin était envahie. Nous avons emporté le rosier qui était toujours en pot, il nous a suivi dans notre appartement de villepinte, avec toujours une ou deux violettes, puis, en 92 nous nous sommes installés à Meaux, dans une maison avec jardin, où j'ai mis le rosier en pleine terre. Lorsque nous avons acheté notre actuelle maison près de Meaux, en 97, le jardin de la maison que nous quittions était à son tour envahi. Le rosier est resté à Meaux, mais, je ne sais comment, les violettes se sont invitées dans le déménagement, et douze ans plus tard, ont colonisé tout le lotissement ou nous résidons. Seul le muguet à réussi à les supplanter dans le coin où nous en avions planté un pied il y a sept ans (150 brins en mai dernier, sûrement pas loin de 300 cette année, ma fille se fait de l'argent de poche tous les 1er mai avec).


----------



## da capo (1 Avril 2009)

Le saviez-vous ?


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2009)

Sur Macgé on plante des Nioubes tous les ans. Ensuite on arrive plus a s'en dépêtrer, ce sont des parasites coriaces. Certains repoussent même quand on leur coupe la chique !


----------



## Grug (4 Avril 2009)

NED a dit:


> Sur Macgé on plante des Nioubes tous les ans. Ensuite on arrive plus a s'en dépêtrer, ce sont des parasites coriaces. Certains repoussent même quand on leur coupe la chique !


Limite hors sujet : le nioubie repousse, il est utile de savoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Limite hors sujet : le nioubie repousse, il est utile de savoir



Il y en a pourtant qui ne sont pas repoussantes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2009)

Un spaghetti cuit est plus long qu'un spaghetti cru. 

Comme quoi, la chauffe&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un spaghetti cuit est plus long qu'un spaghetti cru.
> 
> Comme quoi, la chauffe



Oui, mais une andouille cuite est plus courte qu'une andouille crue

Comme quoi t'as intérêt à faire gaffe de pas passer à la casserole


----------



## Bassman (9 Avril 2009)

Des tests effectués sur des pilotes de l'US Air Force ont démontré qu'ils étaient capables de reconnaître le modèle d'un avion dont l'image ne leur est présentée qu'1/220ème de seconde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Des tests effectués sur des pilotes de l'US Air Force ont démontré qu'ils étaient capables de reconnaître le modèle d'un avion dont l'image ne leur est présentée qu'1/220ème de seconde.



Ils ont jamais vu passer LolYangccool, alors...


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

sacrée persistance rétinienne  alors qu'elle n'est que de 1/50 em de seconde chez un humain normal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> sacrée persistance rétinienne



Tiens... En parlant de persistance, toi...


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... En parlant de persistance, toi...



ata, je rentre a nouveau dans la horde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ata, je rentre a nouveau dans la horde



Fais comme chez toi, mon petit poulet... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2009)

Mon petit *b*oulet... Patoch... *b*oulet...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Avril 2009)

En parlant de sens de la queue, saviez-vous que la maladie de La Peyronie est liée à une fibrose des corps caverneux ?


----------



## da capo (10 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> En parlant de sens de la queue, saviez-vous que la maladie de La Peyronie est liée à une fibrose des corps caverneux ?



C'est pour tirer dans les coins ?


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

*Les Hommes peuvent lire une plus petite écriture imprimée que les Femmes, par contre les Femmes entendent mieux.... qui à dit qu'elles parlent plus aussi **?*


----------



## DeepDark (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> *Les Hommes peuvent lire une plus petite écriture imprimée que les Femmes, par contre les Femmes entendent mieux.... qui à dit qu'elles parlent plus aussi **?*


C'est prouvé ça?
Parce que j'ai du mal à y croire...


Cites tes sources


----------



## sevensword7 (29 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'est prouvé ça?
> Parce que j'ai du mal à y croire...
> 
> 
> Cites tes sources


 
Pour l'info c'est bien une info sérieuse 
bon pour la suite de ma phrase pas besoin de preuve si ?


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2009)

sevensword7 a dit:


> Pour l'info c'est bien une info sérieuse
> &#8230;


tss tss
citer ses sources ce n'est pas ça&#8230;


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2009)

Grug a dit:


> tss tss
> citer ses sources ce n'est pas ça



Ah mais, en effet : ce fil ne doit recevoir que des informations sûres ! En tant qu'initiateur de ce fil ô combien inutile, j'insiste sur cette condition !
Du savoir inutile mais vrai !


-> les sources ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

C'est que que pascalformac fasse toujours semblant de ne pas avoir vu le fil&#8230; il t'en aurait trouvé des sources.

A plus quoi savoir en foutre, même&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2009)

A ce propos, il est proprement inutile de savoir qui sont les plus gros posteurs sur macgé, non ?
Mais ça fait un mmoment que je voulais en causer&#8230;

Eh bien, devinez qui squatte les premières places ?

P&#8230;

mes sources : http://forums.macg.co/misc.php?do=topposters


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Arrête&#8230;
A chaque fois que j'ai le pointeur qui clique dessus par erreur, je suis atteint de la même _navritude_.

Et je suis maladroit tous les jours.


----------



## Craquounette (30 Avril 2009)

pomme + ? = - sur un clavier quertz


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> pomme + ? = - sur un clavier quertz




T'as pas cité tes sources


----------



## NED (30 Avril 2009)

Chez les dinosaures,
L'ankylosaure possédait une queue terminée par des boules d'os soudés entre eux.
Telle une massue, il pouvait briser les pattes de ses ennemis.
(Ca vous fait pas penser à certains membres du forum?)






Source : Livre "Les dinosaures" édité chez Milan jeunesse.


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

OSX 10.4 plante à l'ouverture de session quand le bureau contient 666 objets ou plus.


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> OSX 10.4 plante à l'ouverture de session quand le bureau contient 666 objets ou plus.



Normal, 666 c'est le chiffre de la bête, troll impie


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> OSX 10.4 plante à l'ouverture de session quand le bureau contient 666 objets ou plus.



À ce niveau, il y a intérêt à régler la taille des icônes en 16x16


----------



## Bassman (30 Avril 2009)

Là elle faisait des "tas". Mais j'ai oublié de screenshooter&#8230;


----------

